# My new sewing box and bobbin holder.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 7, 2018)

You must all be pretty sick of reading about my sewing endeavors but I wanted to share a photo of my sewing box my son made for me. Sometimes he has different types of scrap wood left form his cabinetry jobs so he made this for me. It didn't have a finish on it so I sanded it and put on a clear finish . The hubby had some hinges and a handle for it. I found a small piece of wood that fit perfect inside. The hubby drilled holes and cut dowels. I pounded them in and now I have a nice bobbin holder. Now if I could just learn to sew. Although I am getting better at it. I find when I have a long straight seam to sew it looks like a zig zag stitch when I'm done. I suppose I can't expect much because I back out of the driveway that way also.lol


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow, that looks great, Ruth.   You all did a fantastic job!    Now we want to see more of your completed projects.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm thinking this is one of my completed projects. lol Yes, eventually I'll get there. 





C'est Moi said:


> Wow, that looks great, Ruth.   You all did a fantastic job!    Now we want to see more of your completed projects.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2018)

Very nice!

Your son is very talented!

I bet he has a long Honey Do List!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 7, 2018)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2018)

That's  beautiful  Ruth.   Nice job.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 7, 2018)

He did a great job, it's beautiful!


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great job. Nice wood and great finish. A keeper.I have a sewing machine but haven't used it lately.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## Kadee (Feb 7, 2018)

I never get sick of reading about sewing ,Ruth ,  I still sort of blow the dust off my 18 year old embroidery machine once in a while ..I’m in the process of making a Aussie themed tote bag for a dear friend I met on here 
she is in the USA.
I love your cotton reel holder and the box ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2018)

Your son is so sweet, that's such an nice box and you finished it perfectly!  Lol about backing out of the driveway!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2018)

Very nice and no one gets bored that I know of.  Great work!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2018)

THAT

is

gorgeous 

great joinery

rich colors

classy


----------



## Lara (Feb 7, 2018)

Yes! What Gary said. Your son does beautiful work.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2018)

Oooh that's Lovely Ruth.... a joint family effort and it looks beautiful. You did make me laugh out loud about the Zig Zag ...LOL


----------

